# Los Angeles Herf.....August 31



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

The Traveling Herf Lounge is on the go:

When: Thursday, August 31, 2006
Where: Noe Restaurant and Bar
Omni Los Angeles
251 South Olive Street
Los Angeles, California 90012
Time: 7:00pm


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

*note There Is Has Been A Date Change...the 24th Not The 31st As Posted.*


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> *note There Is Has Been A Date Change...the 24th Not The 31st As Posted.*


:sb Make up YOUR mind, hey what are YOU cooking


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> :sb Make up YOUR mind, hey what are YOU cooking


Haven't been to the Deck during summer time. When's the next one? Hate freezing my balls off in the winter months having to snuggle up with Larry for warmth.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Let's be clear, that's "walking the dog" Larry. :sl Hey Rob I put a good word in with Gunther there and he is willing to open the kitchen for you. That is, provided you sprinkle a little sugar on his struedel. :fu


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> *note There Is Has Been A Date Change...the 24th Not The 31st As Posted.*


Hmmmm? don't know if I can make it this time. I'm about 50% in...
Larry you might want to change the herf date on "The Other Forum" as it still says Aug 31... fyi :w


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Cancelled!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

sekoudog said:


> Cancelled!!!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry fellas, believe it or not this fat smoker coaches a marathon team and I have a coaches conferences that day. I know, I know, but I just found out yesterday. I will be back in town that night, but not sure when. 

Now, I am thinking about moving it to the 7th. What do you guys think? Ritz, Standard, or Omni? Please, everyone let me know so I can set it up. 

Larry


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Eh, I have a pretty busy weekend starting on the 25th, so I wouldn't have been able to make it. I'll be on and off in regards to herfing with you guys on Thursdays when school starts. Fuggin sucks, but I have one class on Friday... :sl

Ach! When can I start bugging Rob for a Deck herf before school starts!?


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Cancelled!!!


I thought it was, but it's still in today's events.


----------

